# Kayaks Banned from Launching at Altona?? - UPDATE



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I have just been told by my parents, that the local paper has an article advising that kayaks can no longer launch from a large section of the Altona foreshore.

I hope they have their wires crossed.

Watch this space, and get ready for a blue if it's true. :twisted: :twisted:

p.s. On a brighter note. I had a cracking day on the water with the grumpy ones today. They are no longer grumpy. We stunk it up and a video is on the way.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

What is the problem in the local councils opinion of yaks launching there?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to go and read the article at the folks place to find out exactly what is going on.

Like I said I hope they have their wires crossed.

I can't imagine what the problem would be with kayaks.?? I think they want to exclude us from launching from a large part of the foreshore. Not exclude us all together.

Before I say too much, I'll check my facts. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

They probably complained because of Sundays little effort with all the kayaks on the beach? Or the Alcoholics there :lol: 
Nah who knows why... I thought you guys where the Millers Rd council? :lol: 
Get the buis for us Nos!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

"WTF" :shock: :twisted:

Ok, I can understand maybe restricting launching from the main swimming beach (next to pier) but if they try and restrict at the Millers Rd area they may get one hell of a fight :twisted: BRING IT ON :twisted:


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

> PART 14
> REGULATION OF BEACH WATERS
> 
> 127. LIMITATION ON ACCESS TO BEACH AREAS WHERE WATERCRAFT MAY
> ...


A penalty unit in this case is $100...and you boys thought you had it tough at Martha Cove Marina...pffft!

More likely that it will be the bathing area closer to the pier (don't forget your knife). A regulation best ignored than fought if you ask me (but bring your wallet).


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

They wont have any of it


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

What a load of shit! What will be next, ban the fish too!
better ban the 7 year old on his boggie board too

Mick


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

I JUST bought my hobie like 2 weeks ago!!! I pray that this was the communication your folks read:

Below is a media release last week from Hobsons Bay City Council. Its really just about designating an area for kite-boarding so they don't mix things up with the swimmers; thus keeping the swimmers safe because kite-boarders will have their own space to do their thing. Fingers crossed it's not anything more than this!



> Council Creates New Area for Swimmers to Enjoy Summer Safely
> 
> Hobsons Bay City Council has designated a specific area of Altona beach, in consultation with Parks Victoria, Kite-Boarding Victoria (KBV) and neighbouring residents, where restricted beach activities can be undertaken to improve the safety of all beach goers.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

if they do want to ban it, My opinion is we park far away and take like 20+ of us millers road launchers ....wheel our yaks down and sit on the beach and have a meet and great i meen .....they cant get our car rego ...or boat rego couz were in yak's and we'll fight it
and rhino mabey i should bring my "bogan outback knife"? :twisted:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Thats interesting, they cant stop them using the actual area, only the bit of beach they traverse? So the kite boarders could launch by crossing the designated area then mosey on up to their favourite bit of beach anyway.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

The Altona-Laverton Mail - Wed 11/11/09 said:


> NEW restrictions for kiteboarding,windsurfing and other watercraft activity will be enforced in Hobson's Bay over summer.
> 
> Hobsons Bay Council proposes to allocate the beach area west of Romawi Street to the western boundary of Altonas Apex Park for these pursuits.
> 
> ...


This is crazy. The area they expect us to launch from can be very difficult, especially at low tide. YOu might have to drag your kayak 100-200 metres through knee deep black stinky muck. The road in that area also narrows to make it more difficult for passing traffic to get through. There are also a few guys who live around Millers Rd who wheel their yaks down. Now they will be expected use their cars. We will still be able to fish and beach at Millers Rd. WE just can't launch and retrieve there. WE will have to paddle passed the area they are trying to protect to get there. Where we launch now, we don't come into contact with the main beach swimmers.

It's ridiculous, especially where kayaking and similair are concerned. As far as kite surfing goes, it's a good idea.Those things get up some serious speed, get some big air time are are not that easily controlled. I saw one just the other week get blown across the beach and onto The Esplanade.

The kite-surfers used to always be up that end of the beach anyway (Apex Park) but the stupid council put up a bollard and cable fense to lock them out. This forced them into the area that they are now trying to lock us out of. Typical shiny ass council mentality.

WE (yakkers) are quiet, slow, safe and environmentally friendly.
This requires requires some follow up by phone me thinks.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's outrageous! You should organise a demonstration. What next... Are they gonna ban floaties because toddlers keep bumping into their parents or boogie boards because they look like shark biscuits?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> That's outrageous! You should organise a demonstration. What next... Are they gonna ban floaties because toddlers keep bumping into their parents or boogie boards because they look like shark biscuits?


That's right spooled. Parents will no longer be able to take their kids down the beach with their dinghies. The fun police at it again.

I will chase this up by phone or in person. I can show them some of my vids taken down there, or show them in person just how safe we are. WE are no trouble to either the local environment or the other water users.


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

i'll mostl ikely be there saturday or sunday if the fishings quiet i'll park my yak and sit on the beach at miller's


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I just got off the phone to the councillor concerned.

It seems that the journalists have gotten slighly excited and the newspaper articles are misleading. Fancy that happening :lol:

The councillor assures me that kayakers launching from Millers Rd face no restrictions. It's business as usual for us. The main concern for council are the kite surfers and jet skis. They want them kept away from swimmers as they have been slowly moving in on the main beach and there is a fear of a fatality.

I have asked for written confirmation so that I can post it here for all to see. The councillor had no problem with that. When I see it, you will shortly afterwards.

  8)


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

In that case I'm all for it. I've had a couple of close calls and more than a few annoying flybys from dickheads on jet ski's when fishing off miller road area.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Well now we have that little scare sorted. When is the Hobie Demo Day...If you need a hand with the BBQ or anything else Darren and Neil just let us know...Cheers Scott..


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you sure the journos exaggerated a bit? Because they're not known to only report the facts! :shock:

Glad to see it was a misunderstanding. But I'd still feel a lot better if it were in writing. It won't be long until the fun police start booking people for launching their yaks at Millers Rd without basis - and you can argue until you're black and blue in the face; it'll be "if you're not happy with the fine, take it to court".

I'm off to Millers Rd tomorrow morn! 5:30-ish for my first fish from a yak in the bay. I'll be in the yellow outfitter. Hope to see you there


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

In my capacity of Rear Commodore of Carrum Sailing Club, I can state with some degree of knowledge in this type of matter because I deal with Parks Vic, who the State Government have duly authorised to manage the state's public waterways, of which port Philip Bay is just one such waterway. The local councils have the authority to control access to the beach, but, not the 'wet part' of the beach. 
Parks Vic, are in the process of standardizing signage on piers, jettys, boat ramps, and beaches around the bay. Parks Vic are trying very hard to accommodate ALL forms of water sport activities that are currently being used by members of the public. Last time Parks Vic conducted such a review of water sport activities like this, 'beach start' water skiing was the major high speed activity being practiced on the bay! Parks Vic expect that some there will be some misrepresentation/misinterpretation and this is good because it gets people to react and come forward to discuss these matters, which then allows Parks Vic to become better informed and thus more able to accommodate each user groups special needs. There will be some changes in the Patto river and Carrum foreshore in the near future and we at Carrum Sailing Club were involved with Parks Vic when they were dealing with this area of the Bay.
I would recommend you deal with Parks Vic as an 'organised' group, rather than individually. 
Good luck.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Rhino - 13/11/09 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to return my call today regarding Millers Rd beach access for kayaking. There was some confusion as to whether we would be restricted from launching there after articles appeared in locals papers about new bylaws. I was very happy to hear from you that we will not be affected.
> 
> ...





Councillor Briffa - 14/11/09 said:


> Dear Darren,
> 
> Thank you for your email and call. Can you send me the details of where you launch the kayaks and operate them on the water? I want to make sure we get this right. If the current bylaw accidentally included you, we will certainly look at fixing the problem.
> 
> ...





Rhino - 14/11/09 said:


> Tony,
> 
> We launch using the beach access ramp right at the end of Millers Rd. WE generally operate straight out from, and to the east of Millers Rd, however we do fish and operate elsewhere. There is some good reef structure there for us to fish, and because it's shallow water, we do get some protection from boats and jet skiis ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

rftjdtyjsrthsrtjsrtjrthsrthsrth


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Darren, hope the council comes to the party, they can be difficult to get written comfirmation out of sometimes, well up this way anyway 8)

Hope this works out for you guys, this could end up being a problem for lots of yakkers if other councils grab onto it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Well played Rhino  Lopking forward to getting back to millers rd now for another swim :lol:


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Good job Dazzler. Millers road is hardly the type of area where swimmers would be endangered anyway - but then Hobsons bay Council are the same money grubbing cash scabs that will leave a $58 infringement on a boaters car that has failed to pay for a launch ticket - when the machine is busted - and when a note is left on the dash! Yes, I am fighting it! (sorry for rant mods, feel free to remove.)


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

What does a Hobie Adventure Island get classified as? 

I really don't know how they could enforce this all that successfully.

I don't take my wallet in my kayak generally. No rego on it and if I go out I don't have to come back in at the same spot.

Best of luck. Luckily I can launch anywhere I like down here.

Dave


----------

